# New burner



## cheech (Jan 28, 2007)

Just picked up a new burner to replace the one in the Wookie that burned out.

Last one was a dual burner 700 and 1000 watts

This one is 1100 watts and has an adjustable knob for the output.

The whole thing was $8.99!!! I could not believe it


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Allright!!!!!!
Now...where from? Don't say yard sale, it's winter....


----------



## cheech (Jan 28, 2007)

Got it from Meijer, a somewhat local version of a Walmart super center


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2007)

They have more????? I'll pay the shipping!!!!!!!
At present, mine is sitting at 118* on the top rack.


----------



## cheech (Jan 28, 2007)

you know I almost picked up an extra one

Let me go there tomorrow and get an other


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Bro...


----------



## cheech (Feb 1, 2007)

cajun-1 pm me your address and I will ship it to you.


----------



## coz (Feb 1, 2007)

Gotta love the help your buddy attitude!My buddies at work gave me a cake for my Bday A ***** cake!!!!! Think they were tryin to tell  me sumthin?


----------



## cheech (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I did not tell anyone what the shape of the burner is yet! :oops:


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just pm'ed you. Thanks.


----------



## coz (Feb 2, 2007)

The boys did get pics of the cake.I didnt  post because didnt think it would be cool if someones kid was watchin.It was a verry funny break.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, got the pics...great cake..
lol


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheech... Did you receive my pm? Forum still a little screwed up on my end. Just checking.


----------



## cheech (Feb 3, 2007)

cajun I did get it there were some issues and could not get back to you so I figured that I would mail you the burner and it would get to you faster than my pm  :cry:


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheech....Appreciate what your doing. Hoping the issues were not bad.  Thanks.


----------



## cheech (Mar 3, 2007)

Cajun have you tried out the new burner yet?

I just installed mine in the Wookie and it is running a bit low.

I really do not understand what happened because this one is 1100 Watts and the other was a dual with one side 1000W and the other side 700Watts
it worked just fine with the one side.

Not sure what the deal is. The down side is that I have 60 pounds of salami that need to be smoked tomorrow.

I may have to finish it in the oven gasp


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ufortunately I have to agree. But then again, this is my 1st electric smoker, so I really wasn't sure what to expect. Anyway, I have deceided to keep this smoker as a "cold smoker" for sausage and such.


----------



## cheech (Mar 3, 2007)

If you can hop into the chat room


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well thought I'd try things again.  Today it is 65-69* outside. Using only the 800 watt burner' I have had my "fridge Smoker up to 255*. I am going to assume that the outside temps had something to do with my lower temps earlier this year when the outside temps were alot lower.


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2007)

I have had similiar results however I just went out and picked up a 1550watt unit at Wally World and will try it out this weekend


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Let me know...saw same burner when I was there last weekend.


----------

